# Building a Field Golden (Part I)



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I am new to this site and perhaps this may be a little forward. However, I have noticed that the field section is a little sluggish. As a golden ethusiast who loves the breed for it's field abilities, this bothers me. Instead of whining or complaining, I thought that I could post the progress with my newest little golden. By posting here, my hopes are that the posts could give some guidance for those interested in getting into the field sports, whether it be for hunting, hunt tests or maybe even the field trials.

I will reference certain books, methods or articles. It is important to note that I am not buying or selling anything; I am trying to help the reader clarify what the heck I am writing about. Perhaps instead of writing an entire post on say Force Fetch, I could just reference the reader to a wonderful article that I have used to guide me. Please keep this in mind. Along this same line, it is important to note that in dog training, I really dont have an original thought in my body. I have picked up all my ideas from somewhere. If I remember the source, I will try to reference it. However this may not always be possible. I am just trying to state that I am not trying to pass off ideas etc for gain... And lastly, I am not a pro. I have trained only a few dogs and am still learning myself. I am just trying to bring the reader along with me.

Choosing my pup:
Generally in choosing the pup for the field sports, one does not really choose the pup, one chooses the breeding. After that, we just try to do our best. In choosing a golden for the field sports, especially the higher end stuff, one really needs to look at the lineage. Is this breeding one that is heavy with proven performers? Does it have dogs on both sides of the pedigree that have exhibited abilities to attain field titles? Are there FC's, AFC's, or MH's in there? Are they there in quantity? If they are not, do you know why you are still looking? Perhaps you know first hand that the mama dog is a wonderful hunter and never never been to a test or trial in her life. Perhaps you know that the daddy dog was on his way to a title but was permanently sidetracked due to an injury. Perhaps you need to make some phone calls to get some answers.

My kid: This was easy. Rooster is out of my own breeding. I have the bitch and know her qualities. She is my first true field trial dog and I chose her with upmost care. Her daddy is an FC-AFC and her momma has placed in licensed field trials and is a titled Senior Hunter. I have trained Amber and trialed her. I know her to be an extremely athletic and hard running bitch. Her downside is that she can be a bit ditsy. The father of my pup is an up and comer. He has not titled in the field sports yet but did make the National Derby list with 37 points. This also placed him as the number one derby golden in 2007. Since then he has won a qualifying and placed in several others. His lineage is strong with field dogs (hunting and trial). Both sides brought good longevity to the table and health clearances are good.

Rooster actually chose me, then I chose him. I really liked climbing into the whelping box and playing with these pups. Nearly immediately two males stood out. During weeks five to seven I could count on both of these guys competing for my attention. They were always there. I loved them both and secretly longed to keep them both. In the end I chose the one that seemed to have the most endurance and also seemed a little more dominant. All the other little tests that one does also seemed to point to this particular pup and then it was done. I had found my dog.

Goals: The breeding was done to produce very good field dogs. This pup was chosen as one that could compete head to head with any other retriever breed in Field Trials. With this little pup, I am hoping for, and training for a National Derby List dog.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I really enjoyed reading your post. My Lucky would never qualify for anything other then a cuddler.

But my son has his lab in field trials...and he often talks about the Goldens competing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

appreciate the thread....look forward to part II - 

If there are no signs of field work in the lineage, but the dog is sound physically and eager to learn is all hope lost for beginner titles?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think beginner titles, like WC and a JH are absolutely within reach of most Goldens with training. But, I have never done it. There are, however, many show bred and even some BYB Goldens which have gotten at least a WC.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I have no intention of dissuading anyone from trying field work regardless of lineage or background. I believe the instincts are there. *My hope here is that more goldens get involved in the field.*

I was trying to point out that *if one wants a dog primarily for field work, one should look for a history of field work*.

With the above mentioned, _I certainly would not hesitate to pick up a pup out of a hard core agility pedigree. _ In fact, one of the most influential breedings in recent times was an all aged qualified dog (***) bred to an Agility bitch. Wow, did that combo ever produce some good ones (Beau, Rugby, Casey).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> If there are no signs of field work in the lineage, but the dog is sound physically and eager to learn is all hope lost for beginner titles?


My newest dog is a field line puppy, so I am doing some field work with her. In the process I have been taking my other two boys who were 4 1/2 at the time out to train as well. Both are eager and mark/retrieve well. But one had no interest in picking up birds. The other is doing great and I am going to try to get a WC or a JH on him... Even though I am a beginner, I would like to say it can be done! It's really FUN!


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Thanx for the thread, will catch up on the rest.

Lisa's definitely on the ditsy end of the stick, but her willingness to retrieve live animals (two recently delivered baby bunnies slobbered but no worse for wear) gives me the idea she'd be good at it.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent posts Randy!

Just to add a bit, I think that almost all Goldens can be trained to a WCX/SH level if started early enough. A decent dog with a decent trainer should be able to achieve MH or beyond.

As Randy has pointed out, start early and keep it positive!!!

Find the best pro and /or amateur and watch or help them train. Respect their time and try to follow their lead. Jackie Merten's video Sound Beginnings is a great start.


Good Luck!

John


----------

